
How would you invest $100K USD aggressively? - rateofchange
Say you want to double it in 3 to 6 months.  What would you do?
======
gjmarsh
Real estate. Buy a cheap house with leverage, fix it and either rent it out,
or sell it. If you rent, cash out refi, rinse and repeat. Many fortunes built
this way. High use of leverage means many shirts lost as well, however many of
our laws (assuming US) are skewed to benefit real estate investment and
speculation... with the current admin, I don't see that changing anytime soon.
I don't think you can find better odds.

~~~
minhaz23
>If you rent, cash out refi, rinse and repeat.

Can you expand on that point?

If they rent it shouldnt they just sit around and collect payments?

Also, isn't this all highly reliant on location?

~~~
gjmarsh
Sure. You buy a distressed house with leverage. Improve it, which if done in a
smart way should raise the value more than what you spend on renovations. You
can then go and refinance at the new appraised value, taking cash out. You
take that cash and buy another property. Do this over and over and eventually
you have a portfolio of properties and consistent cashflow from your rent
roll. Granted this will likely take longer than a few months. You could
probably do one flip in that timeframe, however.

------
Rubinsalamander
Roulette odds are 47,37% for doubling. So if you are not confident that your
investment can beat that dont bother.

Otherwise use high leverage products in the stock market which will amplify
your wins/losses. Best case would be to make a strategy write it down and
stick to it. Your biggest Problem there is psychological strain if the 100K
means a lot to you. You will at best have a miserable time and at worst panic
sell in the wrong moment. So if you cant afford to lose most or all of the
100K dont invest it especially not in high risk products.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
I doubt most of the answers here will provide you with better probability than
going to Vegas and putting $100k on black.

~~~
Rubinsalamander
Stock Market and Casino both have Fees/House Advantage.

The difference is that Casino is more or totally based on luck while there is
a skill factor involved in the stock market. Also the stock market isnt a zero
sun game because of economic growth

In the end Casino has nearly the same odds for everyone while in the stock
market there is much more variance. But i would inclined to say that for most
casino is the better option

------
pajop
Saw this table from Crypto Voices the other day - basically you buy $1 worth
of BTC every day:
[https://twitter.com/crypto_voices/status/926808236950306816](https://twitter.com/crypto_voices/status/926808236950306816)

~~~
rateofchange
BTC seems like an interesting option provided cashing out isn't impossible.

------
bsvalley
If we had a valid answer to your question we would already be rich. There is
no answer. Though, I'd look into bitcoin as a very risky investment today. Who
knows? A bitcoin could be worth $20000 in 6 month. That's the only
doable/crazy thing right now I could think of. 3-6 month is too short unless
you go hard on day-trading and get super lucky trading futures, options, etc.

~~~
rateofchange
I think the error here is in thinking, well, inside the proverbial box. My
question is serious an does have lots of valid answers.

For example, I did not say the answer had to be a passive investment. Flipping
homes could do very well given one is willing to put in the effort.

I have a friend who decided to sell a product found in most homes in the US.
He didn't even make it. Armed with a phone and a laptop he turned an initial
investment of $50K into about three million dollars in approximately two
years. He probably worked 16 hours a day, seven days a week. He is now in the
process of selling the business for many millions.

It's interesting to see how many people are suggesting bitcoin.

~~~
bsvalley
I meant there’s no recipe for success, which doesn’t mean it’s not impossible.
There’s nothing you can simply copy/paste. Though I agree, a lot of people do
make millions daily/monthly/yearly, but you have to create your own path for
that. Otherwise A LOT of people would be richer today.

------
Finnucane
Home renovations. New kitchen, bath, enclosed porch. It might not increase the
appraised value by twice, but I could convince myself to believe it.

~~~
rateofchange
In speaking with a local realtor he showed me a few examples where clients
flipped properties within 90 days or less and came out $100K ahead or more.

Provided there are no surprises this seems like a solid option.

------
mtmail
Are you willing to loose all $100k?

~~~
CyberFonic
Risk correlates to expected returns. The higher the returns the higher the
risk.

To get the sort of returns you seek, you will most likely need to use
leverage, which means you could lose more than your initial $100k, lots more.

~~~
pryce
No it doesn't; that is just a broad principle that is inapplicable in many
specific situations. For example, any of us here could offer an opportunity
for very low returns at very high risk, it just wouldn't amount to an
attractive proposition to a thoughtful prospective investor who understood the
offer.

~~~
muzani
I don't think you can get fast, high returns at low risks. Correlation might
not be the best word, but I don't know what a better word would be.

------
1k
Given the criteria to double the capital in 3-6 months, you will need to do
something very speculative, which at this point in time looks like crypto
currencies.

------
rateofchange
Another aspect of this question that hasn't been explored is that of scale.
What I mean by this is that one can do things with $100K or more that are
impossible to do with less capital. For example, buy four container loads of
e-Bikes, solar panels, screwdrivers, socks or whatever and go sell them.

I think the error in some of the comments is in thinking conventionally and
equating being aggressive with gambling.

------
jgowdy
3X leveraged ETFs

[https://www.direxioninvestments.com/etfs#!/](https://www.direxioninvestments.com/etfs#!/)

Good luck!

~~~
gjmarsh
I have to disagree. These are some of the worst investments known to man.
Overtime you are virtually guaranteed to lose money.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=leveraged+etfs+lose+money+ov...](https://www.google.com/search?q=leveraged+etfs+lose+money+over+time)

------
moonbug22
Give it to me, I promise you the return you deserve.

------
matt_wulfeck
Here's how you might be able to double your _cash flow_ , but not necessarily
your money. Use it in a down payment for a multifamily unit, preferably
triplex or quadplex. Live in one and rent the other. in 6 months use a cash-
out refi to buy another quad-plex. Brace yourself for the terrible aspects of
landlordship.

------
lamansion
Buy real estate overseas. You need to do some research though to understand
which location to invest.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Aggressive means ready to lose all, same as gambling. Be smart, read and learn
about investing while you find the right one for you. In the meantime keep it
in the bank. There's no easy money to be made. Good luck.

~~~
rateofchange
To me aggressive means lots of things, one of them being working your ass off
in order to make it happen.

For example, I'd love to have a good SaaS product...I just can't seem to come
up with ideas. OK, this would likely not double the investment in six months
but maybe achieving that run rate in six months is possible with the right
product?

------
MoBattah
If you had all the time in the world, I'd watch the VIX. When it spikes, buy
the XIV (inverse). It's practically guaranteed to increase in value throughout
the day, volatility can't stay in a spiked state.

~~~
spondyl
Just to clarify, this is the CBOE Volatility Index?

[http://www.cboe.com/products/vix-index-
volatility/volatility...](http://www.cboe.com/products/vix-index-
volatility/volatility-indexes)

~~~
MoBattah
Yes. You cannot trade an index but there are financial instruments which do
their best to mimic it.

VXX is an ETN that's long on the VIX. And XIV is an ETN that is short on the
VIX.

ETNs have their own precautions to take into account.

------
mattbgates
All the cryptocurrencies might be the place to go for the next few years.

------
gressquel
bitcoin, you may get 10x in six months

~~~
foopod
I did this, sadly only a few hundred. Invested ~six months ago, and now it is
worth double.

~~~
CyberFonic
Are you talking paper gains or actual cashed out real money gains?

Bitcoin is virtual currency based on massive electricity consumption. Due to
the ever increasing difficulty of mining, it is effectively a Ponzi Scheme.

~~~
foopod
Paper gains. Sure its a pyramid of assumptions that could topple at any
moment.

But if it continues the way it has been, then it can accomplish the goal.

~~~
netsharc
"Surely real estate prices will keep going up!"

The worry is that when the crash comes, no one will be willing to buy. Or even
if you find buyers, what if everyone starts withdrawing their money from the
exchange, and the exchange doesn't actually have that liquidity...

------
martythemaniak
Well, you can trade forex at up to 50x leverage, so you could definitely lose
half your money in 3-6 months. But maybe double it.

~~~
closeparen
Dumb question: since leverage allows you to lose more than you have, what are
the repayment terms like when you get yourself into debt? Are the interest
rates, repayment term, monthly payments, etc. clearly disclosed like they are
for a mortgage or car? How many amateur forex traders had it end in wage
garnishment?

~~~
tonteldoos
That's not quite how it works (at least, with most of the online forex trading
houses like FXCM). At any given time, they know exactly how much you are up or
down in total (ie, including your leverage). If you hit the point where you're
going to lose more than what you have in your account, they will perform a
margin call and close out all your positions.

The really sucky bit here is (I've had that happen) when the market then
immediately turns - you simply couldn't buffer the immediate losses ;-)

~~~
mythrwy
Do be careful with Forex.

Lots of shady stuff about and what many people don't realize in many (most?)
cases of consumer internet platforms (like FXCM), one is actually trading
against the company (they are the market maker) not against other
participants. Not saying what does or doesn't happen, but the situation is
such that there is incentive to do things like widen spreads and hit stop
losses.

~~~
tonteldoos
What this guy said. I've known a handful of people who have made some money on
forex, by being extremely diligent and patient. I know many, many more people
(including myself) who have lost unhealthy amounts of money while trading
forex.

------
codeman1181
Buy an ETF called Robo which invests in robotics and AI companies and the ones
building components. It has had 42% YTD returns. I have been invested in it
for a while on the idea that robots are at a precipice of taking off and most
people don’t seem to see it. See Bonston Dynamics work and getting acquired by
SoftBank which makes Pepper. See OpenAI and the other AI progress being made.
See self driving cars and Nvidia which makes a lot of the processing chips for
the SDCs.

~~~
rateofchange
Sounds interesting

------
rateofchange
Someone mentioned jumping into solar energy in some way. It looks like
installations haven't slowed down at all.

------
arisAlexis
No better way than a high risk high reward portfolio of crypto currency

------
grizzles
Give it to a winning cash poker grinder with good table selection skills. Hire
an auditor to rail all his sessions and be his banker.

There is an abundance of talent to pick through if you are on the buy side of
this type of transaction.

The skill in this type of investing is in deal negotiation and crafting terms
to deal with where your players are weak. They all are somehow, but in
different ways.

------
orasis
Buy a condo in an cheap tourist destination to rent on AirBnB.

------
brewdad
Bitcoin. It's only a bubble after it bursts.

~~~
rateofchange
How do you convert back to hard currency at that scale (hundreds of thousands
of dollars)?

------
tschlossmacher
Cryptocurrencies.

------
PaulHoule
$XIV

------
baccredited
I'd buy SALT tokens

[https://bittrex.com/Market/Index?MarketName=BTC-
SALT](https://bittrex.com/Market/Index?MarketName=BTC-SALT)

